# Changer les indicateurs du Dock (Tuto)



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

(Les indicateurs du Dock, sont les petites lumières qui indiquent qu'une application est ouverte)

Cette manip' est pour Leopard, je ne sais pas si elle fonctionne aussi sous Tiger ... si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ceci, merci.



> Pour changer les indicateurs du dock, il faut :
> 
> - Aller dans systeme/bibliothèque/core services > dock.app (clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet)/contents/ressources.
> 
> ...



Voili voilou


----------



## mocmoc (15 Mars 2008)

heu c'est gentil mais les indicateur de dock c'est quoi exactement ?
Les petites fleches qui montre que une application est allumé dans le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Ben oui


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Sympa .


----------



## mocmoc (15 Mars 2008)

Mais il y a des soft qui font ca tres bien ! genre superdocker etc...
Mais c'est super sympa quand meme


----------



## greensource (15 Mars 2008)

Tu les as eu où par contre tes indicateurs? Ils sont sympa je trouve!


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Mais il y a des soft qui font ca tres bien ! genre superdocker etc...
> Mais c'est super sympa quand meme



Oui, d'accord, mais avec les softs tu ne peux que mettre les indicateurs intégrés au soft.
Comme SuperDocker par exemple, qui ne contient que les indicateurs tel que Carottes, Champignons, Power, etc... impossible d'en mettre des perso.





greensource a dit:


> Tu les as eu où par contre tes indicateurs? Ils sont sympa je trouve!



Dans la rubrique "coups de coeur"


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

Un détail doit m'échapper!!!
Si je suis le tuto, on fait une copie des 3 fichiers qui nous intéressent, on supprime les originaux, puis on colle les copies ( soit les fichiers identiques aux originaux ) au même emplacement.
J' ai fait la manip, et comme je m'y attendais, il ne s'est rien passé.
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

stefperso a dit:


> Un détail doit m'échapper!!!
> Si je suis le tuto, on fait une copie des 3 fichiers qui nous intéressent, on supprime les originaux, puis on colle les copies ( soit les fichiers identiques aux originaux ) au même emplacement.
> J' ai fait la manip, et comme je m'y attendais, il ne s'est rien passé.
> Merci de m'éclairer



Non, pas les copies des originaux, mais bien les NOUVEAUX comme dit dans le tuto...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Déjà pour les trois fichiers originaux, je te conseil de ne pas les supprimer complètement, sauvegarde-les au chaud au cas où tu souhaiterais revenir aux indicateurs par défaut.  

Sinon, tu as bien relancer le dock?


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Non, pas les copies des originaux, mais bien les NOUVEAUX comme dit dans le tuto...



Ok. Mais on les trouve ou ces nouveaux fichiers??


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

stefperso a dit:


> Ok. Mais on les trouve ou ces nouveaux fichiers??



Clique sur le lien en bas de ce message : ici


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

ou bien ici, ou p't'être ici


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Clique sur le lien en bas de ce message : ici



Merci. Dernière question ( je préfère prendre toutes mes précautions pour ce genre de bidouille) :
Dans le tuto, on parle de 3 nouveaux fichiers, or dans le lien ci-dessus, il y en a 4! est ce que je mets les 4, ou lequel faut-il supprimer si on doit n'en mettre que 3?


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

stefperso a dit:


> Merci. Dernière question ( je préfère prendre toutes mes précautions pour ce genre de bidouille) :
> Dans le tuto, on parle de 3 nouveaux fichiers, or dans le lien ci-dessus, il y en a 4! est ce que je mets les 4, ou lequel faut-il supprimer si on doit n'en mettre que 3?


Oui oups, en fait il s'agit de quatre couleurs différentes, par contre elles sont en iContainner, il faut donc candybar pour les ouvrir... Il faudrait trouver les png. Bon, je jette un coup d'oeil sur le Woueb.

Edit : J'suis un peu bigleu... :rose:

Va ici et clique sur (ressources) tu obtiendra un zip avec les .png


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

HELP.

J'ai fait la manip, mais en me plantant sans doute quelque part. Toujours est il qu' au final, je n'ai plus d'indicateur, même après avoir remis mes fichiers d'origine.
J'ai essayé de restaurer avec time machine, mais impossible d'afficher le contenu du paquet dans TM, et qd je lui demande de restaurer Dock.app, voici la réponse : 
"Impossible d'effectuer l'opération : l'élément dock.app est utilisé."

Comment faire pour m'en sortir???
Merci d'avance


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

Quand tu affiche le contenu du paquet Dock, trouves-tu dans Ressources les trois indicateurs, indicator_large.png, indicator_medium.png...?


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

Ok, je vois le problème : dans les ressources Float.zip, les indicateurs ont des noms différents, Indicator (Large).png doit être renomé avant utilisation par indicator_large.png et ainsi de suite...

Ce qui me chagrine, c'est que ça ne marche pas après avoir remis les anciens... sauf si après ce dernier changement tu n'as pas relancé le dock (KillAll Dock) ? 

Edit : nos posts se sont croisés


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Quand tu affiche le contenu du paquet Dock, trouves-tu dans Ressources les trois indicateurs, indicator_large.png, indicator_medium.png...?


 Oui, mais ils ne son pas écrits de la même façon. En PJ une copie d'écran.
N'y a t il auncune solution pour restaurer via TM


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

Tu veux les nouveaux indicateurs ou les anciens ?

Pour garder les nouveaux, tu les renommes et tu relances le dock. Pour revenir aux anciens, tu dégages les nouveaux, tu remets les anciens et tu relances le dock.


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

Bon ça y est, pb résolu en copiant/collant les fichiers de mon clone systeme.

Merci pour ton aide. Je crois que finalement les indicateurs d'origine sont très bien.
Je vais les garder.


----------



## giga64 (15 Mars 2008)

Au fait merci d'avoir épinglé ce petit tuto Wath 

Si tu peux encore éditer ton premier message, inclus des mises en garde pour les têtes en l'air


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

Impossible de re-éditer, désolé.

Bon, j'avais bien marqué que cette manip' marchait pour Leopard et que je ne savais pas si elle fonctionnait également pour les machines tournant avec Tiger.

Et qu'il fallait copier les fichiers originaux dans un dossier à part, au cas ou ...


----------



## stefperso (15 Mars 2008)

Des nouvelles du front...

Après avoir réinstallé les fichiers d'origine, j'ai tenté à nouveau la manip.
J'ai réussi à avoir l'indicateur voulu, mais par contre plus aucune appli ne s'ouvrait "cette application ne fonctionne pas avec cette version de macOSX". Petite sueur.. 
Je tente un reboot (vieux reflexe PCiste), le mac ne démarre plus. 
Je boote sur mon clone pour reremettre les fichiers d'origine, puis redémarre. Toujours rien... La sueur se transforme en gouttes. 
Je décide alors de démarrer via le cd de léopard ( qui en fait est la mise à jour, j'ai acheté mon imac 15 jours avant la sortie du félin donc ai bénéficié de léopard gratuitement), et la surprise , message me disant que pour utiliser ce cd, il faut que tiger soit sur le DD (ce qui est normalement le cas, j'ai installé léopard "sur Tiger"). 
Donc, sans pouvoir expliquer pourquoi, le fait d'avoir modifié ces trois fichiers du dossier ressources de dockapp semble a priori avoir fait disparaître l'OS tiger sur lequel était installé léopard. 
Je crois que je ne suis pas très clair. Ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement...
Bon en fait, je m'en suis sorti en utilisant mon clone.

Et cette fois c'est sur je ne touche plus aux indicateurs du dock.


----------



## giga64 (16 Mars 2008)

Quand tu fais la MAJ de Tiger vers Leopard, Tiger disparaît de ton Mac et est remplacé par Leopard... 

Heureusement, que tu avais cloné ton système, sinon il t'aurai fallu réinstaller Tiger, puis la MAJ de Leopard...

Pour le reste... l'aspect du système d'origine est déjà pas mal !


----------



## Makhno (16 Mars 2008)

Euh, juste une tite question... Je veux me servir des indicateurs plusieurs fois cité dans ce topic (les petits ronds). 

Mais y'a un truc qui risque de pas aller... 
Ça marche sur un dock qui est en position verticale (et donc en 2D...) ? 
Quelqu'un qui les a peut-il essayer svp? 
J'ai peur de tout faire planter si ça ne marche pas:rateau::rateau:... Genre le dock impossible à afficher ou une connerie dans ce goût là...


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2008)

Ca ne marche qu'en 3D ! Et entre nous, en 2D ça ne le ferait pas


----------



## Makhno (16 Mars 2008)

C'est bien ce que je me disais... 

Bah tant pis alors... Peut-être le jour où j'aurais envie de mettre mon dock en bas.. 

Merci quand même !


----------



## mocmoc (16 Mars 2008)

Dites, je sais que l'on peu mettre un dock 3d en 2d mais peut on faire l'inverse ?


----------



## maverick1984 (16 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Dites, je sais que l'on peu mettre un dock 3d en 2d mais peut on faire l'inverse ?



bien sur onyx est ton amis.


----------



## giga64 (16 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Dites, je sais que l'on peu mettre un dock 3d en 2d mais peut on faire l'inverse ?



'pas très sûr d'avoir compris ta question :rateau:, je tente une réponse :

Si tu parles des Docks latéraux, non, ils sont forcément en 2D...


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Mars 2008)

J'ai cherché mais je ne trouve pas ces indicateurs de dock, et dans le même temps, ces icones du dock viennent d'ou ? 

merci d'avance


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> J'ai cherché mais je ne trouve pas ces indicateurs de dock, et dans le même temps, ces icones du dock viennent d'ou ?
> 
> merci d'avance





giga64 a dit:


> [...]
> Va ici et clique sur (ressources) tu obtiendra un zip avec les .png




Le set d'icônes pour le système c'est float sur iconfactory...

À appliquer avec CandyBar, payant ou LiteIcon, gratuit mais moins complet...


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup j'ai candybar, superbe effet c'est enorme 

Je vais bientot pouvoir poster mon bureau.

Je m'édite car je trouve un truc bizarre : Je peux pas mettre de séparateur sur float, j'en ai téléchargé, mais... quand je les déplace sur l'emplacement dans candybar, rien ne se passe...

Et en même temps, derniere question, j'ai une belle icone d'imprimante, mais je ne sais comment changer cette icone, elle n'apparait pas dans applications si dans les dossiers a changer sous candybar, quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Merci beaucoup j'ai candybar, superbe effet c'est enorme
> 
> Je vais bientot pouvoir poster mon bureau.
> 
> ...



En ce qui concerne les séparateurs du Dock, il faut les glisser... dans le Dock directement 

Pour changer l'icône d'un dossier, d'un disque, ou d'une imprimante (je pense que ça marche également) il faut utiliser la fonction quick drop de CandyBar. Tu ouvre la collection où se trouve l'icône de remplacement que tu veux utiliser, tu la sélectionne, elle apparaît dans la zone quick drop, tu glisse vers cette zone le fichier ou l'imprimante dans ton cas et hop magique l'icône est changée. Tout ça est expliqué dans l'aide de CB. Si ça ne marche pas alors, c'est un problème de privilèges à modifier dans le fichier dont tu veux changer l'icône.

@+


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup, décidément ce forum est une bénédiction


----------



## Makhno (24 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ca ne marche qu'en 3D ! Et entre nous, en 2D ça ne le ferait pas



Avec quelques difficultés j'ai finalement réussi à changer mon dock. Il est vertical, à gauche, et candybar a réussi à y mettre un des rond de float. J'ai juste dû redimensionner l'image (j'avais pris le "large") et j'ai mis 40*40 je crois. Ou un petit peu plus. Et c'est pas mal moi jtrouve... En tout cas c'est adopté !


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Avec quelques difficultés j'ai finalement réussi à changer mon dock. Il est vertical, à gauche, et candybar a réussi à y mettre un des rond de float.



Pour éviter toutes confusions, les indicateurs ronds ne viennent pas du pack *''FLOAT''*,
mais d'un pack à part, nommé *''FLOATING LEMONS''*,

... euh, et sinon, ça flotte chez vous ?


----------



## Makhno (24 Mars 2008)

Merci de la précision 

C'est pas mal non ? Je pensais pas pouvoir customiser mon dock s'il était en vertical. Voila qui est fait !


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2008)

Salut,
J'ai un soucis quand je clique sur les différents liens pour télécharger les indicateurs ronds, cela me télécharge un dossier appelé Float Dock qui contient :
Float Blossom
Float Kiwi
Float Ocean
Float Tanguy
Mais point de .png pour remplacer les anciens.....d'autre part quand j'ouvre Candy Bar et que j'uilise les fichiers cités ci-dessus je ne vois rien......

D'autre part, vous parlez d'un dock en 3d ou qu'on fait ça ? :rose:


----------



## Makhno (24 Mars 2008)

salut ! ces fichiers sont s^urement en icontainer. normalement candybar peut ouvrir ces paquets pour y chopper les icones. dans la page 1 de ce fil sinon tu devrais trouver l'url des png...


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> salut ! ces fichiers sont s^urement en icontainer. normalement candybar peut ouvrir ces paquets pour y chopper les icones. dans la page 1 de ce fil sinon tu devrais trouver l'url des png...




Excuse mes quand j'ouvres avec CnadyBar rien ne s'affiche et je trouve pas les url des .png, vus pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## Makhno (24 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Oui oups, en fait il s'agit de quatre couleurs différentes, par contre elles sont en iContainner, il faut donc candybar pour les ouvrir... Il faudrait trouver les png. Bon, je jette un coup d'oeil sur le Woueb.
> 
> Edit : J'suis un peu bigleu... :rose:
> 
> Va ici et clique sur (ressources) tu obtiendra un zip avec les .png



pour ouvrir avec candybar, je sais pas, je le fais jamais. en faisant glisser dans la moitié inférieure, celle qui contient les icones ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Excuse mes quand j'ouvres avec CnadyBar rien ne s'affiche et je trouve pas les url des .png, vus pouvez m'aider ?



Bon, ben j'ai beau mettre les nouveaux ou remettre les anciens je n'ai rien qui s'affiche dans mon doc......

Help


----------



## Makhno (29 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

tu as appliqué la modification ensuite ? puis relancé le dock ? 
Terminal : killall Dock

t'as essayé de redémarrer ou au moins te relogger ?


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> tu as appliqué la modification ensuite ? puis relancé le dock ?
> Terminal : killall Dock
> ...




Oui tout est même plusieurs fois (dans le temps, pas l'un derrière l'autre ) et rien !


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Dans la rubrique "coups de coeur"




ces indicateurs de dock m'intéressent aussi mais je n'ai pas trouvé le lien dans la rubrique coups de coeur...


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2009)

Tu parles de quoi là ??


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu parles de quoi là ??



de ceux-là


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/4995213-post5948.html


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Février 2009)

merci nickel, l'alsacien!


----------



## OSX (28 Juillet 2012)

Avec les horribles indicateurs de ML, je vais essayer cette manip

Merci


----------



## pouet13 (30 Juillet 2012)

marche parfaitement sur ML , merci


----------



## Mosi (12 Octobre 2012)

Je ne parvient pas à redemarrer le Dock, comment on tape la commande *KillAll Dock* s'il vous plaît ? :mouais:
Merci par avance de m'aider !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> (Les indicateurs du Dock, sont les petites lumières qui indiquent qu'une application est ouverte)
> 
> Cette manip' est pour Leopard, je ne sais pas si elle fonctionne aussi sous Tiger ... si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ceci, merci.
> 
> ...


Jen'arrive pas à entrer ta commande KillAll Dock pour faire redémarrer le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir (....),

 lancer le Terminal (Applications / Utilitaires / Terminal)

Coller dans la fenêtre et appuyer sur touche Entrée :

killall Dock


----------

